# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  RENTABILIDAD DE UN VIVERO FORESTAL

## Ricardo Alvarez Benavente

Buenas tardes Amigos quisiera saber que tan rentable es iniciarse en la venta de plantones de eucalipto , cedro , etc  . Hay mercado  ? que tan rápido es el negocio . Agradezco de antemano las respuestas que me puedan enviar , graciasTemas similares: ayuda con patrones de palto mexicano en vivero! Artículo: Palma aceitera, café y cacao son los cultivos alternativos con mayor rentabilidad Artículo: Incentivos para algodoneros buscan elevar competitividad y rentabilidad Fotos de quinual en vivero y en campo definitivo Nueva ley forestal debe abordar problemática forestal más allá de compromisos del TLC, afirma Mincetur

----------


## riogrande

tu costo de produccion deplantas de eucalipto te saldra /s 0.30 a 0.50

----------

